# Fake ROHM apparently now being made



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

For information only

There is apparently a fake batch of ROHM products currently doing the rounds, I'm yet to see a vial as its quite new but the fakes have holograms on from what I've been told and the story that is being put about is that ROHM have sold out their lab name to a new person and that's why the holograms are now on them, like an 'under new management' thing

This is not the case and ROHM haven't sold their production to anyone, so if you see the hologram ROHM stuff avoid it. I think the tabs also are stamped but this is yet to be confirmed.

Ill post up some pics of genuine ROHM stuff later on.


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up. This is concerning down our end, as ROHM gear is everywhere. Very popular with us. Will keep an eye out and report to this thread.


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

iElite said:


> Thanks for the heads up. This is concerning down our end, as ROHM gear is everywhere. Very popular with us. Will keep an eye out and report to this thread.


Is Rohm really that good?


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

MonstaMuscle said:


> Is Rohm really that good?


Never had any issue's with it. Always been good, potent, easy to get hold of and relatively cheap. Got a good reputation generally speaking. So yeh, I'd rate them.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

For Information Only:

If you are selling fake ROHM gear remember to peel off the hologram before selling. Also hang back on the orals until we have further information


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

I heard ROHM's new stuff will have holograms. So kinda ties somewhere in between what you said Tinytom. Being a natty I havent used ROHM, but have friend that are faithful to it and they grow like mad. If I was going to use a UGL it would be ROHM, but my first cycle will be pharma grade.


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Ye all my stuff has been rohm never had a problem with it good stuff


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

i have test 400 rohm

jabbed 1.5ml in each quad and 2days later have bad pip in each quad

never had pip with any rohm products

ive noticed that the vials i have the oil is nowhere near a thick as all the other rohm test 400 ive used

rohm is only lab i use and thinking the stuff i have is sh1t??

anyone notice the same??


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

flynnie11 said:


> i have test 400 rohm
> 
> jabbed 1.5ml in each quad and 2days later have bad pip in each quad
> 
> ...


i have the same stuff but its pip free, its the same thickness as the ROHM Omnadec i have and it works i am 5 weeks in to a course


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

ONLY single ROHM product that I hated was Omnadec. Did not agree with me at all, super suppressive shut me down hard. Never felt anything like it. Not slating ROHM, as I'm sure others love it. But didn't do it for me haha, left me barely able to get out of bed.

Everything else I've used has been spot on.


----------



## Hoddsy (Oct 9, 2008)

Ive only tried the Heptylate , prop and NPP. The hep and prop was smooth but the NPP gave me pip with every shot, had 3 bottles of it. Wasnt agony or anything but definatly a bit nippy for a few days. The gear was real good tho


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

i used rohm test 400 with the 3 wavy lines on the vial about 2 months ago and the oil was thick and pip free.. and gained really well

now the new vials without the 3 wavy lines , give me pip and oil is thin

woundering is the oil in newtest 400 ment to be thiner?


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm in agony with my Rohm T400. Mine doesn't have a hologram nor does it have the 3 blue strips that it normally does.

I'm now feeling rough & I'm out of the gym etc


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

You will never spot a fake just from thickness of oil or pip the only things that can give it away is the vial, and whether u get effects or not.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

flynnie11 said:


> i used rohm test 400 with the 3 wavy lines on the vial about 2 months ago and the oil was thick and pip free.. and gained really well
> 
> now the new vials without the 3 wavy lines , give me pip and oil is thin
> 
> woundering is the oil in newtest 400 ment to be thiner?


wavy lines have absolutely nothing to do with the oil inside.

The wavy lines are from the vail producer, not ROHM. Whether you have a vial with or without the lines is down to which vail manufacture rohm bought from at the time.


----------



## 12sec1/4 (May 25, 2009)

The 3 wavy lines aren't unique to ROHM...

Anybody can buy those vials. They are a brand. They are however more expensive vials. Just like their stoppers...

I'd be surprised if the fakes use the silicone stoppers as they are a fair bit more expensive than normal rubber butyl ones...


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> wavy lines have absolutely nothing to do with the oil inside.
> 
> The wavy lines are from the vail producer, not ROHM. Whether you have a vial with or without the lines is down to which vail manufacture rohm bought from at the time.


That's answers the packaging question. What would you say causes the now extreme week + pip? Change of oil?


----------



## 12sec1/4 (May 25, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> wavy lines have absolutely nothing to do with the oil inside.
> 
> The wavy lines are from the vail producer, not ROHM. Whether you have a vial with or without the lines is down to which vail manufacture rohm bought from at the time.


Beat me to it! Chromacol...


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

MonstaMuscle said:


> Is Rohm really that good?


I didn't believe it, until i just got a vial of TTM recently. I had just one ml + 1ml of test e twice a week, just on first night i was sweating as never before and i was obviously sliming down in a week.

I was using test e+tren e, also did rip blend before (which is just shorter esters version of TTM), both with higher titer but never had night sweat like this. Strangely the oil is not that yellow color, it appears that 'the more yellow the better' is not always true for tren.

My vial doesn't have hologram; actually the label looks quite cheap. The stopper is transparent though. Unfortunately the internet source where i got it was died very recently, otherwise i would order many more.


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

I'm into week 2 of:

Weeks 1 - 12: T400 @ 240mg/wk

Weeks 1 - 2: Viro Prop @ 245mg/wk

The VP is working as I can feel the increased libido and I have put a bit of size on already. I do seem to have a bit of a fuzzy head for a couple of days after each T400 jab though, 300mg Aspirin sorts it out though.

I have the non-stripey vials without holograms. There is very mild PIP from the VP and mild PIP from the T400. The T400 is quite thick, the VP is much thinner.

I'm tempted to abandon the T400 and switch to Norma, Testex or Alpha Test E.


----------



## bigstee (Nov 15, 2011)

im running ROHM deca just now, no hologram or blue lines, working a treat.


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

there current ttm is abit nippy, a few have experiences this, supposed to be pip free what i heard


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

The Big Dog said:


> That's answers the packaging question. What would you say causes the now extreme week + pip? Change of oil?


not sure buddy. I switch from a different brands t400, which gave me pip, over to rohm tt400, never used before, and found near zero pip. Found it smooth enough for me to jab near 9ml the first week lol. Just doing 6ml ew now ha.


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

baggsy said:


> there current ttm is abit nippy, a few have experiences this, supposed to be pip free what i heard


don't know how current is mine, mine was not painful at all.


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Didnt we have a similar thread about prochem a few months back...

I dont know what to believe, either that its all just ugl marketing lol or there are some real stupid people out there that would replicate a ugl? I mean wtf???

No1 on here has come across these fakes but every1 who has posted in this thread has had pip and this n that from rohm from the real rohm? Lol


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

Any pics tinytom??


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

MonstaMuscle said:


> Is Rohm really that good?


I rate rohm highely tbf


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

chilisi said:


> I really don't understand why nerds make fake AAS. Surely if they spent a few quid and made quality real gear, they would make a lot more money for years to come.
> 
> Selling fake gear can't be a long term venture surely??


ive also thought about this too

i think underdosed gear comes down to one thing greed, getting raws past customs can be a nightmare so if they can get an extra few bottles out of there current batch of powder they probably will

just like a cocaine dealer cutting a little more at times


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

I'll speak to ROHM later and find out what the crack is with this.


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> I rate rohm highely tbf


So do I until about 3days ago ha


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

LunaticSamurai said:


> I'll speak to ROHM later and find out what the crack is with this.


Pics would be great, i did 6 weeks of Rhom DBOL and it was ****, really underdosed, but from a reliable source


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

flynnie11 said:


> i have test 400 rohm
> 
> jabbed 1.5ml in each quad and 2days later have bad pip in each quad
> 
> ...


this is the problem with threads like these(tom was correct to start it) but they go way off, as Tom said fake ROHM have no holograms there was no mention of oil thickness this can alter from batch to batch or where it has been kept as warm oil will thin........if you have no hologram it is genuine...



The Big Dog said:


> I'm in agony with my Rohm T400. Mine doesn't have a hologram nor does it have the 3 blue strips that it normally does.
> 
> I'm now feeling rough & I'm out of the gym etc


the wavy lines as been mentioned is a vial thing, i made a post a few months ago that ROHM would be using different vials soon without the lines but obviously stock is out there with wavy lines still....as for the PIP in my opinion 75% of the PIP that happens with injections no matter the brand is from bad injection technique or a slight movement in the soft muscle tissue with the inch or inch and half of solid steel going through it  ....

i only really use ROHM and PC and not had any issues at all....


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> this is the problem with threads like these(tom was correct to start it) but they go way off, as Tom said fake ROHM have no holograms there was no mention of oil thickness this can alter from batch to batch or where it has been kept as warm oil will thin........if you have no hologram it is genuine...
> 
> the wavy lines as been mentioned is a vial thing, i made a post a few months ago that ROHM would be using different vials soon without the lines but obviously stock is out there with wavy lines still....as for the PIP in my opinion 75% of the PIP that happens with injections no matter the brand is from bad injection technique or a slight movement in the soft muscle tissue with the inch or inch and half of solid steel going through it  ....
> 
> i only really use ROHM and PC and not had any issues at all....


By wavy lines , I ment that batch . Like the batches they had with rohm printed on the metal part of the vial

I've been using for over 4 years and 90% has been with rohm , never got any pip . Now I used a new vial and jabbed 1.5ml in each quad and it crippled me for 2days.

Im going to open another vial next Sunday and if it cripples me again, il prob dump the lot and use a different lab


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

LunaticSamurai said:


> I'll speak to ROHM later and find out what the crack is with this.


Well what I posted comes from the owner so I doubt you'll get anything different lol


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

The soreness issue I've said about before and they are aware of it and are looking at it. It's no indication of a fake.

Just to clarify. The fakes have holograms. The real ones don't.

I'll get some pics up ASAP of genuine bits.


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> this is the problem with threads like these(tom was correct to start it) but they go way off, as Tom said fake ROHM have no holograms there was no mention of oil thickness this can alter from batch to batch or where it has been kept as warm oil will thin........if you have no hologram it is genuine...
> 
> the wavy lines as been mentioned is a vial thing, i made a post a few months ago that ROHM would be using different vials soon without the lines but obviously stock is out there with wavy lines still....as for the PIP in my opinion 75% of the PIP that happens with injections no matter the brand is from bad injection technique or a slight movement in the soft muscle tissue with the inch or inch and half of solid steel going through it  ....
> 
> i only really use ROHM and PC and not had any issues at all....


I agree with the point of your teqniue view but your going to have to trust me on this one that it's not in this case. Plus I personal have never jabbed myself as the missy has hands of a surgeon !


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> The soreness issue I've said about before and they are aware of it and are looking at it. It's no indication of a fake.
> 
> Just to clarify. The fakes have holograms. The real ones don't.
> 
> I'll get some pics up ASAP of genuine bits.


Is the pip because they changed the oil r what?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

bizarre posts.

im running T400s now and near no PIP, only pain is down to the actual pin and injection, gone within a day or 2.

got friends on rohm Var, excellent, Winny, dryness and soreness, multi-tren, explosive aggression, mtren, again lethal, naps, kidney hurters, XXX, training partner calls these porn tabs due to the test booster, PCT, best recovery oral.

Unless ive missed something non of the above have any issues with them, all positive feedback.

Latest batches too.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

flynnie11 said:


> By wavy lines , I ment that batch . Like the batches they had with rohm printed on the metal part of the vial
> 
> I've been using for over 4 years and 90% has been with rohm , never got any pip . Now I used a new vial and jabbed 1.5ml in each quad and it crippled me for 2days.
> 
> Im going to open another vial next Sunday and if it cripples me again, il prob dump the lot and use a different lab


i have had PIP from 1ml then not the next ml from the same vial but hey if you want to dump it dump it but as with everything from any lab claiming it is fake needs proof getting PIP is not proof, but it is your gear so your choice....


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

As I've said in previous posts. Not accusing it being faked but isn't not how it use to be


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

Tinytom said:


> For information only
> 
> There is apparently a fake batch of ROHM products currently doing the rounds, I'm yet to see a vial as its quite new but the fakes have holograms on from what I've been told and the story that is being put about is that ROHM have sold out their lab name to a new person and that's why the holograms are now on them, like an 'under new management' thing
> 
> ...


there are some pics of rohm tabs with R stamped on the on ukm somwhere, they where posted a few months back, im a bit confused to their method, as why go to the trouble of putting the R on there if there not on the old tabs or the new type. make very little sence

these are real not sure if theres been a lable change of any sort when the tabs where change, but this is what i know as rohm until i see different


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

press stamps/logo's are easy to buy, you can buy a stamp with a monkey on if you wanted, so it isnt much trouble putting an R on the tabs.

i suppose someone buying a rohm oral with a R stamped on each tab, and not knowing any better, would easily believe their buying a quality made product?


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

Clubber Lang said:


> press stamps/logo's are easy to buy, you can buy a stamp with a monkey on if you wanted, so it isnt much trouble putting an R on the tabs.
> 
> i suppose someone buying a rohm oral with a R stamped on each tab, and not knowing any better, would easily believe their buying a quality made product?


yeah very true bud, they looked pretty good to be fair, and they where posted right about the time the tabs changed, so it was good timing


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> Well what I posted comes from the owner so I doubt you'll get anything different lol


That wasn't stated but fair enough though.

I dare say it will crop up in conversation at some point.


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

not seen any of the fakes about yet but here is a few of the real stuff.

the bottles on the left and right are batchs with out the blue lines the bottle in the middle is the batch with blue lines.


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

That's some Dark Tren E lol. I'm using ROHM Tri-Test and Alpha Sus250 atm, they are both brilliant, and PIP free.


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

Thinks it's more the way the light is but it's g2g


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

44carl44 said:


> not seen any of the fakes about yet but here is a few of the real stuff.
> 
> the bottles on the left and right are batchs with out the blue lines the bottle in the middle is the batch with blue lines.


Thats pic reminds me i must get some rohm tren-e


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Just a little update...

The fake stuff is going round up north, nothing down south.

If its got a hologram, its fake, ROHM haven't used them for 2 years.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Just a little update...
> 
> The fake stuff is going round up north, nothing down south.
> 
> If its got a hologram, its fake, ROHM haven't used them for 2 years.


Seems we have some very clever counterfeiters! Lol


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

still waiting on pics...... :whistling:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Lol loads of people have posted correct pics so I didn't feel the need to.

If I can get a pic of the fake stuff I will post it up. I was just relaying the information on behalf of ROHM I'm not their marketing guy.


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Tinytom said:


> Lol loads of people have posted correct pics so I didn't feel the need to.
> 
> If I can get a pic of the fake stuff I will post it up. I was just relaying the information on behalf of ROHM I'm not their marketing guy.


Haha you sure...

ROHM are very hit n miss at the moment... not good considering there some of the oldest labs in the UK...


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

MonstaMuscle said:


> Haha you sure...
> 
> ROHM are very hit n miss at the moment... not good considering there some of the oldest labs in the UK...


Yes I'm sure.

If you don't like don't use. Simple.

Hit and miss how? Just cos a mixtures slightly off and causes intermittent pain with some shots?

Even pharma shots sometimes are off.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

All real ROHM, some have blue wavy lines others dont,...recently got the 3 ttm on the right....you will see that these 3 are lighter than the one with the blue lines beside it....not fake just differences in batch i would think


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

FYI XXX have changed to small tubs now and PCT is also small pill and not the large Blue ones.


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

Ta for the warning Tinytom as i am looking at the moment and have not sorted it yet.


----------



## no1_gym (Jan 7, 2012)

Im getting some pct caps from rohm but theyme little white tabs are these real? is there anything i need to look out for on these?


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> All real ROHM, some have blue wavy lines others dont,...recently got the 3 ttm on the right....you will see that these 3 are lighter than the one with the blue lines beside it....not fake just differences in batch i would think
> 
> View attachment 89277


yes, the lighter color works fine, because i am still suffering in night sweat from it


----------



## jinksed (Mar 21, 2012)

i got my ROHM TTM 400mg and boldenone the other day. was just looking through this thread if mines was different and all looks the same. Glad. As id rather not just inject any old sh*te.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

LunaticSamurai said:


> FYI XXX have changed to small tubs now and PCT is also small pill and not the large Blue ones.


And anadrol have changed to even smaller tubs. In fact they are using the same tubs as WC, must be the same lab :lol: .


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

I opened up a new vial yesterday and jabbed 1.5ml test 400 in each quad and no pip


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Was only a matter of time before someone tried to fake the brand.


----------



## smurf00737 (May 16, 2011)

has any one herd of the rohm tabs being faked?


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Was told someone was copying these a while ago, from 2 area's, basically someone saying I can put any label on a bottle(10 ml of used chip fat)


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Mars said:


> And anadrol have changed to even smaller tubs. In fact they are using the same tubs as WC, must be the same lab :lol: .


lol. Classic


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Mars said:


> And anadrol have changed to even smaller tubs. In fact they are using the same tubs as WC, must be the same lab :lol: .


This will become FACT in 2 weeks mate


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> This will become FACT in 2 weeks mate


Have rohm bought wildcat? Or was u jus joking?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

MonstaMuscle said:


> Have rohm bought wildcat? Or was u jus joking?


Oh

My

God

That's almost as good as when I told someone to eat dust cos it was low in fat and carbs.

And they asked me if I was joking lol.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

MonstaMuscle said:


> Have rohm bought wildcat? Or was u jus joking?


Oh dear lord!

They probably just started using them cos they were cheaper to buy or something. If you can save 10p a unit on 1000s of tubs it will soon add up


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

MonstaMuscle said:


> Have rohm bought wildcat? Or was u jus joking?


HAHA sorry jus been a long ass day...


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

is it now called wildrohmchem


----------



## Slight of hand (Sep 30, 2008)

been usng RohmCat for 2 weeks now, 18lbs up already.

Good stuff, it's like a superlab now.


----------



## dazbcos1969 (Jun 10, 2011)

bigstee said:


> im running ROHM deca just now, no hologram or blue lines, working a treat.


Bigstee my mate

Been running the Rohm deca 300 for the first time good gains but i normally get a sex drive crash with deca but for some reason not with the Rohm swag, makes u wonder (paranoid) saying that i'm also running T400 alongside the deca, bad news this FAKE stuff as it gets to your HEAD:lol:

anyone got any pics of the fake swag?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

The test should offset the libido crash associated with deca.


----------



## dazbcos1969 (Jun 10, 2011)

Tinytom said:


> The test should offset the libido crash associated with deca.


Tinytom

Yep understand that and this is why i always take T400 alongside a Deca cycle but i still always seem to get that crash but not with the Rohm deca 300 (strange) i'm not complaining BTW :thumb: maybe the batch of Med-Tech T400 is stronger this time around who knows.

Cheers Daz-B


----------



## JasonDB (Aug 2, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> The test should offset the libido crash associated with deca.


^^^ This. I've never had my libido drop stacking the two together. Generally it increases.

Certainly hope all is well with the fake Rohm issue as I plan on getting some of their test and deca for my coming bulk.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Idk how some people can get issues with Deca when running Test higher im not a expert on the matter , but seems abit odd to me.


----------



## JasonDB (Aug 2, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Idk how some people can get issues with Deca when running Test higher im not a expert on the matter , but seems abit odd to me.


I've only had issues running tren without any test on low calories. Not complete loss of drive or ED but definate loss of drive. If I have at least 200mg of test in a stack, neither deca nor tren seem to have any negative impact even at higher doses. However everone reacts differently to these things.


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

narraboth said:


> Unfortunately the source where i got it has died very recently, otherwise i would order many more.


Dodgy batch of rohm maybe


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JasonDB said:


> I've only had issues running tren without any test on low calories. Not complete loss of drive or ED but definate loss of drive. If I have at least 200mg of test in a stack, neither deca nor tren seem to have any negative impact even at higher doses. However everone reacts differently to these things.


Very true everyone reacts differently but as you said as long as you have some Test included sex drive should not really be a issue i feel


----------



## dazbcos1969 (Jun 10, 2011)

Guys

I can only speak from my own experiences and normally when i stack the T400 & the Deca it does effect the bedroom performance around the 4 to 5 week mark, maybe some times it's him my head but you do lose the urge, i only ever do 5 to 6 week cycles max, now as i've already said i got good gains off the Rohm Deca whist on cycle and i've now kept a good percentage of those gains after PCT, i did get the deca from a guy i trust so i guess it's just a niggle in my head the fact i never noticed any drop in my sex drive :whistling: get home Thursday i'll post up a pic of my Swag i do hope this rumour goes away!


----------



## makalive008 (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi I bought some rohm dianabol 10mg and they have a hologram saying genuine product the tabs are a baby blue colour with the Rohm logo stamped on tabs are they fake?? Thanks


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

makalive008 said:


> Hi I bought some rohm dianabol 10mg and they have a hologram saying genuine product the tabs are a baby blue colour with the Rohm logo stamped on tabs are they fake?? Thanks


Pics needed.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Can you post a pic please


----------



## makalive008 (Aug 23, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> Can you post a pic please


here are the pics of rohm dianabol with holagram on tub also wanted to know if my pro chem clomid is genuine or not many thanks.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Clomid looks fine. Dbol doesn't look real.

For a start the label is blue. And the spacing is not correct.


----------



## makalive008 (Aug 23, 2012)

makalive008 said:


> here are the pics of rohm dianabol with holagram on tub also wanted to know if my pro chem clomid is genuine or not many thanks.
> View attachment 92492
> View attachment 92493
> View attachment 92496
> ...


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Haven't got any dbol to hand but this is the xxx tub. Dbol is the same just with dianabol written on it. Notice the spacing and colour and tub difference.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

makalive008 said:


> here are the pics of rohm dianabol with holagram on tub also wanted to know if my pro chem clomid is genuine or not many thanks.
> View attachment 92492
> View attachment 92493
> View attachment 92494
> ...


Jesus, rohm haven't done the different coloured logo since around 2008, so they are very old or someone is faking the old stuff.


----------



## makalive008 (Aug 23, 2012)

What do the rohm dianabol tabs look like any pictures would be nice thanks


----------



## makalive008 (Aug 23, 2012)

also any more pictures of tubs and tabs by anybody else thanks tinytom and everybody been very helpful ive told my supplier hes new to the stuff as hes just bought a gym so his guess is as good as mine by the way what do you guys think of ds dbol blue love hearts any pictures of legit tubs and tabs cheers


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

What are your views on the lipid and the letrozole? These both have the blue label (as far as ive seen anyways)


----------



## makalive008 (Aug 23, 2012)

sorry dont know much about this is all new to me


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Sh1t ive got some rhom dbols with the hologram on and are stamp with a R on the tabs does that meen they are fake ? Ive been taking them 2 weeks have gain nearly half an inch on my arms and feel alot stronger id say they was real ime ..


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

i was dubious re their new var which my housemates on

so small and brown/red i think in colour - nothing like the largerspeckled yellow ones iv had before

he's seeing results so i guess somethings working - i thou they were fake when i saw them tho

i've only ever seen a standard label on all their stuff


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

makalive008 said:


> here are the pics of rohm dianabol with holagram on tub also wanted to know if my pro chem clomid is genuine or not many thanks.
> View attachment 92492
> View attachment 92493
> View attachment 92494
> ...


Look at the word "dianabol", you will notice a line going through it, this line carries on along the label, has been done on a printer with dirty/dodgy print heads.


----------



## makalive008 (Aug 23, 2012)

exactly my mate it looks like its being printed of the computer must of started running out of coloured ink dirty bastard i dont understand why people would go through the extra effort just to copy genuine gear when they can make proper stuff and get more satisfied costumers.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

The thermolipid still has blue labels. They haven't changed for years.

There may very well be active product in the fakes but they aren't genuine.


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

The reason is obvious? Counterfeits normally copy brands with well established names, so they are able to get more products off the shelf more quickly. e.g. More people would by ROHM gear than an unheard of brand.

Also if they are fake but with an active ingredient, it'd be so the supplier thinks they are genuine and keeps coming back to purchase more? Rather than discounting the product after one batch..


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

The anavar are smaller tabs now as well. They sound right from how you describe them.


----------



## makalive008 (Aug 23, 2012)

yes bens1991 im afraid they are fake even though ive noticed a size increase in a week but i think its in my head i dunno they looked doged when i got them because i could hardley make out the rohm on label its not clear like the clomid pic i put up


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

guys fake does not mean there is nothing in them, as TT has posted RHOM do not stamp there orals so if you have any ROHM orals with a stamp on them they are not genuine RHOM


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> guys fake does not mean there is nothing in them, as TT has posted RHOM do not stamp there orals so if you have any ROHM orals with a stamp on them they are not genuine RHOM


Cheers mate that would comfirm that i have fake ones  ill be having a word with my source surely he should know these things ?


----------



## frantic (May 29, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> guys fake does not mean there is nothing in them, as TT has posted RHOM do not stamp there orals so if you have any ROHM orals with a stamp on them they are not genuine RHOM


im sure there was something on this board a month and a half ago, about rohm changing dbol or winny tabs to have a 'R' stamp on?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

frantic said:


> im sure there was something on this board a month and a half ago, about rohm changing dbol or winny tabs to have a 'R' stamp on?


As Pscarb has already said they are fake if stamped with an R. Rohm have recently changed pill press thats why var for instance are now smaller and brown.

PCT caps are now tabs, tubs are changing from medium to small ones etc.

here's a list of tab colours now (NO "R" STAMP).

Var 50 Chocolate

Var 10 Orange

Stan 50 Purple

Stan 10 Yellow

Dbol Blue

Oxy Green

PCT White

Triple X Cream


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

frantic said:


> im sure there was something on this board a month and a half ago, about rohm changing dbol or winny tabs to have a 'R' stamp on?


if there was then they where wrong genuine RHOM do not have a R stamped on them....no matter what your source says


----------



## makalive008 (Aug 23, 2012)

frantic said:


> im sure there was something on thisonth and a half ago, about rohm changing dbol or winny tabs to have a 'R' stamp on?


I've returned my batch of fake Rohm debol to source question lads what do you think of dianabol ds blue hearts they any good and what do I have to look out for if they are fake thanks


----------



## makalive008 (Aug 23, 2012)

Guys any legit help on dianabol ds you guys obviously you know what you guys are talking about just look at some your pics respect.


----------



## edgey (Feb 7, 2009)

i know someone sellin it its my way an i knew it was blag with the price the soft ed was sellin it at but they are gettin gains so its got some gear in it


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

There are ROHM's tubs going around down here that look nothing like the genuine ones - medium size screw cap tubs (unlike the small flip up ones) that are pink (the winstrol should be yellow) and have a R stamped on them (again, should not be stamped). Not knowing any better until yesterday I bought some, they also have holograms so have every indication of being a copy/fake.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

PlymDan said:


> There are ROHM's tubs going around down here that look nothing like the genuine ones - medium size screw cap tubs (unlike the small flip up ones) that are pink (the winstrol should be yellow) and have a R stamped on them (again, should not be stamped). Not knowing any better until yesterday I bought some, they also have holograms so have every indication of being a copy/fake.


Dan can you post a picture of your please buddy?


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> Dan can you post a picture of your please buddy?


I'll be home from work in about 45 minutes so I'll do it then unless there is anyway I can upload photos through my iPhone?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

thats cool buddy thanks


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

That's them pscarb, let us know what you think.......

after 3 weeks I should be feeling atleast a little something, unless I don't suffer from dry joints and the usual sides especially when severely carb depleted.

thanks.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cheers mate, can you take a picture of the pills?

i don't get dry joints on winny even when i used Pharma Zambon but i can certainly feel a big difference it is a shame you have been scammed so close to your show.....


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Those a definitely not real Dan.

Whoevers selling them has either been scammed or is selling fake stuff knowingly. Not sure which is worse tbh


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Those are in the same tub has the ones i had ive taken them anyway as i was already 2 weeks into them when this thread poped up i had the dbols they had an r stamped on them and in a tub just like the one above .. They do contain gear tho as i have had quite good gains and high libido and lots of hardons lol properly the best orals ive ever ran tbh and ive only been running 30 mg ed .. Where as before ive ran up to 80 mg with less gains with other labs such as Zi and sb labs ..


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

bens1991 said:


> Those are in the same tub has the ones i had ive taken them anyway as i was already 2 weeks into them when this thread poped up i had the dbols they had an r stamped on them and in a tub just like the one above .. They do contain gear tho as i have had quite good gains and high libido and lots of hardons lol properly the best orals ive ever ran tbh and ive only been running 30 mg ed .. Where as before ive ran up to 80 mg with less gains with other labs such as Zi and sb labs ..


If that's the case not sure why they just wouldn't market themselves as a new lab. The only reason to make fakes is to use the name to sell duds for a short term profit.

If you are going to put actual gear in and dose it well it's better to establish yourself as a new reputable lab.

Unless of course you were going to dish out one very good batch then a load of bunk batches to make more money.


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Okay so here are the tablets posted up for pscarb....



You can see the R printed on them, I agree with tinytom here why try and copy another product and still put normal levels of active substance in? Just doesn't make sense to me, either way I haven't felt anything off of these 3 weeks in (not to say there is nothing in them whatsoever), but to be sold a product that isn't genuine is very very annoying!


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

So hard to trust anybody these days..... I'd much rather pay £5 or £10 more per product just to know it was genuine and I have got what I paid for, surely I'm not being unreasonable?! :confused1:


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> If that's the case not sure why they just wouldn't market themselves as a new lab. The only reason to make fakes is to use the name to sell duds for a short term profit.
> 
> If you are going to put actual gear in and dose it well it's better to establish yourself as a new reputable lab.
> 
> Unless of course you were going to dish out one very good batch then a load of bunk batches to make more money.


 true mate the only thing can think of is they are using the name to sell them for a higher value than if they was to start their own ugl as no one would buy them as they have never heard of this new lab before.. And will be having a word with my source and tell him to watch what he gets in future unless he knows they are fake and has got them cheap and hes using their name to sell at a higher price .. If so i wont be dealing with him in future .. But they was deffo by no meens underdosed .. Its so hard to find good gear these days i thought i was safe going with rohm but then this thread come about and i posted a thread stating they and am r stamped on them but everyone said they was gtg ..


----------



## majormuscle (Oct 24, 2009)

Shame the scammers have caught on to this , used rohm for ages and always find it reliable hope it doesn't damage their good rep


----------



## BigD89 (Sep 6, 2012)

I have 2 bottles of the rohm oxys, both have the hologram and come in the same shaped bottle as posted by PlmDan .Has anyone else come accross these?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

BigD89 said:


> I have 2 bottles of the rohm oxys, both have the hologram and come in the same shaped bottle as posted by PlmDan .Has anyone else come accross these?


they are fake you know this yes?

guys the fakers have tried to make the ROHM products look legit by adding a hologram and a stamp "R" on the orals unfortunatly for them they have made a huge mistake as this makes it stand out like a sore thumb as fake, i have heard guys say "well i am growing so they must have *something *in them" the question i ask you is what is that *Something *you are putting in your body??

All in all you can trust the bigger more popular labs like ROHM as time and time again they have delivered what everyone would expect so why would you settle for a fake??


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Ive just been talking with my source about this issues he assures me that these from are certainly not fake he suggests he has connection with the people which make rohm and they guy who was producing them got into a lot of sh1t so they and had to change sites and also packaging he says all rohm from now on will be made with the hologram and stamps on them he Said that the stuff with no hologram on us not being produced anymore so you will see alot less of this about as its old stock .. I didnt buy anymore from him was just wondering what is take was on this and he isnt no small time drug deal hes a pro bb ..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

bens1991 said:


> Ive just been talking with my source about this issues he assures me that these from are certainly not fake he suggests he has connection with the people which make rohm and they guy who was producing them got into a lot of sh1t so they and had to change sites and also packaging he says all rohm from now on will be made with the hologram and stamps on them he Said that the stuff with no hologram on us not being produced anymore so you will see alot less of this about as its old stock .. I didnt buy anymore from him was just wondering what is take was on this and he isnt no small time drug deal hes a pro bb ..


he is talking a crock mate RHOM do not have holograms or stamp there orals this is fact buddy your source is wrong.....and just to add it does not matter if he was a Pro BB or not they can still lie or be scammed so dont want to lose money


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

bens1991 said:


> Ive just been talking with my source about this issues he assures me that these from are certainly not fake he suggests he has connection with the people which make rohm and they guy who was producing them got into a lot of sh1t so they and had to change sites and also packaging he says all rohm from now on will be made with the hologram and stamps on them he Said that the stuff with no hologram on us not being produced anymore so you will see alot less of this about as its old stock .. I didnt buy anymore from him was just wondering what is take was on this and he isnt no small time drug deal hes a pro bb ..


That's very interesting you should say that. My source is in direct connection with ProChem. I've heard unpresidented rumors they are made in the same lab. The reason I bring this up is because recently Prochem have had to change premises. Again, I've got a very trusted local source, owns a gym, competes at high levels, is married to a previous Natural Miss.Olympia. So I do trust him, just seems odd that it kind of pieces together.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

iElite said:


> That's very interesting you should say that. My source is in direct connection with ProChem. I've heard unpresidented rumors they are made in the same lab. The reason I bring this up is because recently Prochem have had to change premises. Again, I've got a very trusted local source, owns a gym, competes at high levels, is married to a previous Natural Miss.Olympia. So I do trust him, just seems odd that it kind of pieces together.


Every source deals direct, didn't you know that! 

Don't be naive mate


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> Every source deals direct, didn't you know that!
> 
> Don't be naive mate


I'm not stupid, like I can appreciate they all say that. But I know how much gear he sells. I can appreciate it's all to get rep, but considering his status, his whole lifestyle and the amount he buys in per shot.

A lot of top re-sellers will know the source directly, else they can't sell any. I think it's just as naive to assume that no one does.

He could be having me on sure, I can appreciate that, but considering how good he's been thus far, his status, lifestyle, mrs.. and sales. Why am i being naive at all? Don't be so quick to pass em all off mate.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Hotdog147 said:


> Every source deals direct, didn't you know that!
> 
> Don't be naive mate


yep everyone knows the main man


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> yep everyone knows the main man


It does tickle me how many people think they know the main guy.

Surely he would want a low profile considering the business he deals with?!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Chelsea said:


> It does tickle me how many people think they know the main guy.
> 
> Surely he would want a low profile considering the business he deals with?!


well at least now everyone knows a Pro BB in the Dorset area knows the main guy behind PC, sells gear and lives a great lifestyle  wonder how many of them there can be in Dorset


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> It does tickle me how many people think they know the main guy.
> 
> Surely he would want a low profile considering the business he deals with?!


I ant saying what my source says is entierly true guys im just telling you what hes told me i do that he will have good connections and he ant just any old guy out the gym is what i meen so i do trust him and he sells alot of gear i just wanted to hear what he had to say about them and thought i would report back on here .. Imo if its true then there shall be no more of the rhom with no hologram in time to come .. So then there would only be the one that are so called fake .. May i ask how do you know that rohm havnt change their package and pills etc ?


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

iElite said:


> I'm not stupid, like I can appreciate they all say that. But I know how much gear he sells. I can appreciate it's all to get rep, but considering his status, his whole lifestyle and the amount he buys in per shot.
> 
> A lot of top re-sellers will know the source directly, else they can't sell any. I think it's just as naive to assume that no one does.
> 
> He could be having me on sure, I can appreciate that, but considering how good he's been thus far, his status, lifestyle, mrs.. and sales. Why am i being naive at all? Don't be so quick to pass em all off mate.


Ok

But maybe think twice before coming on the net and and giving out your sources lifestyle, who his wife is/was and the massive amounts of gear he moves on etc or it won't be long before a new source is required and you could be looking at atleast a set of bost legs!  Pmsl


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> Ok
> 
> But maybe think twice before coming on the net and and giving out your sources lifestyle, who his wife is/was and the massive amounts of gear he moves on etc or it won't be long before a new source is required and you could be looking at atleast a set of bost legs!  Pmsl


It's easy to gang up and take the **** yes..yes.. laugh laugh.

But I'd happily pay each one of you 10£ if you were able to track him down via the information I gave out. It's obviously a bit different when your related to the source though isn't it, else I'd had no idea I expect. I'm not claiming I know him, or get anything special because of it. Hell I don't get any special discounts as much as I'd like to.

But if you were selling a lot of gear..had that kind of lifestyle, why isn't it possible? I don't understand. Labs sell a ridiculous amount of gear, pass their sales down, contacts slip out and people try to climb further up the ladder to get better discounts. I don't know why he'd have any reason to lie. That's all I'm saying..

Lots of speculation on here about Prochem and ROHM being made in the same place, both having recently moved premises and god knows what else.

Don't understand why I should be made a target and trolled by offering the information I've been told. I'm not a ****, If I'm proved wrong or somebody can correct me I'll hold my hands out and admit I was wrong and naive.

Rather than taking the **** can anybody set me right or prove me otherwise? Because if not then why cant we have a decent discussion on the matter.

Kinda thought I'd get a slightly more helpful and decent response from some of the more experienced members..


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

I gain well in the dbols i had got all usaul sides of dbols and only took a low dose no issues what so ever then seen this and thought wtf ivee been scammed so i question my source about this and hrme asured me they are not fake and ask havr i made gians i said yes , then in went into some big story about the guy who was producing got himself into trouble and no longer wishes to take part in the making of rhom so somebody else has taken over.. Him being a pro bb doesnt matter really but what does matter is he isnt just some random guy in the gym selling gear he takes it very seriously and would have alot to lose if he was selling fake gear .. Dont think it would be worth it in his sake..


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

This thread is really going tits up because people are starting to believe the rubbish that their sources are telling them.

In my original post I spelled out clearly what the issues were and the excuses that would come out due to the change on packaging then a few pages later I see those excuses being touted as fact.

Also a lot of people who are saying they have a direct line to rohm or prochem. I can assure you that the owner of rohm doesn't know any of you.

The facts are

1 rohm has not been bought or sold out or anything like that.

2 the fake products have holograms and stamped tabs. They may have product in them but they are not rohm made.

That's it. I put the thread up for information not so people could debate what the actual truth is that was told to them by someone selling them a fake product.

Oh and before someone says anything. I don't have a financial stake in rohm.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

bens1991 said:


> he Said that the stuff with no hologram on us not being produced anymore so you will see alot less of this about as its old stock .


This will be disproved when a new batch comes out then.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

ill just say this, i know a few sources you guys are talking about, ive met many pro bodybuilders IFBB and many of them have sold me sh1t! and ive met guys on council estates who have sold me the best gear ive ever taken, and vice vera, dont take someones status as passport that they know what theyre getting or even what there talking about, use your own initiative, do your research on what you buy and inspect the vials amps tabs before you buy and youll be ok, remember nowadays most people dont even know that there selling fakes.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

iElite said:


> It's easy to gang up and take the **** yes..yes.. laugh laugh.
> 
> But I'd happily pay each one of you 10£ if you were able to track him down via the information I gave out. It's obviously a bit different when your related to the source though isn't it, else I'd had no idea I expect. I'm not claiming I know him, or get anything special because of it. Hell I don't get any special discounts as much as I'd like to.
> 
> ...


Jesus mate chill why do you feel we are having a go? we are just debating the truth if this is what you believe then go ahead and believe it but if you are going to spread rumours about labs then give proof not just because someone said so.......

why did you feel you would get a more helpful and decent response from experienced members when i for one feel you are wrong, you have asked to be set right or proved wrong firstly you prove what you are saying is correct and not just hearsay from your source.......


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

bigjuice said:


> ill just say this, i know a few sources you guys are talking about, ive met many pro bodybuilders IFBB and many of them have sold me sh1t! and ive met guys on council estates who have sold me the best gear ive ever taken, and vice vera, dont take someones status as passport that they know what theyre getting or even what there talking about, use your own initiative, do your research on what you buy and inspect the vials amps tabs before you buy and youll be ok, remember nowadays most people dont even know that there selling fakes.


I can appreciate that. The only thing that annoys me, is it's automatically turned into some sheep type trolling event, if anyone says their source 'claims' to know the top guy.

Out of total respect I say this TinyTom, because a lot of your posts and advice on threads have really helped me. If your able to obtain this information, I'm assuming it's through a direct link, then why is it impossible for anyone else not to. I don't know a direct source, I'm not saying my source is right 100%. I'm just trying to ask you guys, as more experienced respected members, Why it's impossible for somebody to know them, or if they claim to to get slammed.

I hate rumors, dramatic banter and trolling. I just passed off something I had been told and got jumped on.... I'll drop it after this but would be good to get a decent, non-sarcy point, which is all I actually wanted the first time round, got no problem with being wrong.

@PSCARB - Because of trust thats built up with the source, and can't see any reason for lying, apologies if my tone seems a bit ****ty with you guys, it isn't at all. I hate confrontation and this forum has done me well. I'm prepared to take an ass whooping if needed  Just curious why I got 3-4 immediate crappy responses when I was only trying to put pieces of the puzzle together.


----------



## edgey (Feb 7, 2009)

surely not all the rohm is goin in the copies? because they wouldn't be able too do m tren would they? or is that goin aswel?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

iElite said:


> Out of total respect I say this TinyTom, because a lot of your posts and advice on threads have really helped me. If your able to obtain this information, *I'm assuming it's through a direct link,* then why is it impossible for anyone else not to. *I don't know a direct source, I'm not saying my source is right 100%*. .


This should answer your question. Not being condescending.


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Tinytom you stated yourself in the title apprantly being made which does not meen fact imo thats why its open to debate i ant debating i am just saying what ive been told and what ive experienced tbh im p1ssed off ! Ive spent my hard earned cash on something i dont evan know what it is i put up a thread before i bought them and every1 said they was good to go now i dont know what to do because selling me fakes is one thing to lie to me is another .. I may have to find a new source but it isnt easy ..


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> This should answer your question. Not being condescending.


Nope, that's fine. Can appreciate that.

ROHM don't re-sell directly to my area. I got that much out of it. That's all I was after from the start, I by no means meant to start a rant. Over and out.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

iElite said:


> @PSCARB - Because of trust thats built up with the source, and can't see any reason for lying, apologies if my tone seems a bit ****ty with you guys, it isn't at all. I hate confrontation and this forum has done me well. I'm prepared to take an ass whooping if needed  Just curious why I got 3-4 immediate crappy responses when I was only trying to put pieces of the puzzle together.


you didn't get 3-4 crappy responses you got 3-4 people disagreeing with you totally different, you need to chill mate you have said yourself it is up for debate just because i do not believe you does not mean it is having a go it is a disagreement.......

i understand the need to be able to say the gear anyone uses is legit but fake ROHM is being made and these things are a clear stand out sign they are fake, i am sure the majority of sources have been scammed themselves so will tell any story they can so they can pass on the gear and not lose money, some people are saying they have had gains from it and thats great but getting gains from a fake still means your using a fake.....


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

bens1991 said:


> Tinytom you stated yourself in the title apprantly being made which does not meen fact imo thats why its open to debate i ant debating i am just saying what ive been told and what ive experienced tbh im p1ssed off ! Ive spent my hard earned cash on something i dont evan know what it is i put up a thread before i bought them and every1 said they was good to go now i dont know what to do because selling me fakes is one thing to lie to me is another .. I may have to find a new source but it isnt easy ..


I'd be ****ed off too.

At the time of the original post the fakes had not been seen so it was just a warning in case anyone got sold them.


----------



## ciggy (May 12, 2010)

Anyone check this? Got some Isis off my source g2g. Was going to get some Isis test and he said iv got some Rohm gear that's **** hot, I always worry when they try offer you something when your looking at something else


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> I'd be ****ed off too.
> 
> At the time of the original post the fakes had not been seen so it was just a warning in case anyone got sold them.


Ok thanks for the heads up it was a couple of weeks to late tho haha luckily i only bought 100 dbols so i havnt wasted that much cash and have also made gains but i shall not be getting them again .. Ill do for a different lab are alpha pharma gtg or are they also being faked ?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

alpha pharma arent faked to my knowledge.. as they have a sticker to authenticate ? but there hard to get in the UK atm..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ciggy said:


> Anyone check this? Got some Isis off my source g2g. Was going to get some Isis test and he said iv got some Rohm gear that's **** hot, I always worry when they try offer you something when your looking at something else


has it got a hologram on it? if not then it is good to go....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

marknorthumbria said:


> alpha pharma arent faked to my knowledge.. as they have a sticker to authenticate ? but there hard to get in the UK atm..


i believe they closed for the Olympic period


----------



## ciggy (May 12, 2010)

No hologram on it


----------



## ciggy (May 12, 2010)

Cheers


----------



## Aaron20 (Feb 16, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> has it got a hologram on it? if not then it is good to go....


So why do my ROHM Oxys have a stamp on tabs and hologram on the tub yet iv gained 2 inches on my chest half inch on my Arms and gained 10lbs in less than 2 weeks on them?


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Even if they are fake (I'm not saying they are or there not) dose not all ways mean they have no active ingredient pal


----------



## Aaron20 (Feb 16, 2012)

Chris86 said:


> Even if they are fake (I'm not saying they are or there not) dose not all ways mean they have no active ingredient pal


So why would they put an active ingredient in it and why would they put a hologram and stamp tabs if that's not what the real ROHM do? I just don't understand..


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Aaron20 said:


> So why would they put an active ingredient in it and why would they put a hologram and stamp tabs if that's not what the real ROHM do? I just don't understand..


I know what u mean mate but it might be easyer to sell if they look like a trusted ugl then bringing out a new lab that people might not trust , I'm not saying there fake tho just a thought lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Aaron20 said:


> So why do my ROHM Oxys have a stamp on tabs and hologram on the tub yet iv gained 2 inches on my chest half inch on my Arms and gained 10lbs in less than 2 weeks on them?


No one said they did not contain gear I do not think I have read anyone saying that?? But you have paid for RHOM so you should be using RHOM, would you be ok driving a ford made up to look like a Ferrari if you paid for a Ferrari?? Even if you can still drive the Ford??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Aaron20 said:


> So why would they put an active ingredient in it and why would they put a hologram and stamp tabs if that's not what the real ROHM do? I just don't understand..


But what is the active ingredient? If you buy a Tri test are you getting that or the cheaper test prop both a steroid both give some results but you are paying more for something cheap??


----------



## Aaron20 (Feb 16, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> But what is the active ingredient? If you buy a Tri test are you getting that or the cheaper test prop both a steroid both give some results but you are paying more for something cheap??


I see what your saying mate, iv got the Oxymetholone and have gained zero water I look dryer if anything. Weighed myself today and lost weight? What the hell? Lost weight on 100mg ed of oxymetholone, not gonna happen!


----------



## mickybroad93 (Apr 7, 2015)

I brought some rohm ttm, the font has really baffled me and the make date is 12-2014


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

mickybroad93 said:


> I brought some rohm ttm, the font has really baffled me and the make date is 12-2014


Looks fine to me


----------

